
Stanford to Harvard this teen applied to 20 colleges & got full rides to all - mankash666
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2018/04/02/from-stanford-to-harvard-this-teen-applied-to-20-colleges-and-got-full-rides-to-all-of-them
======
Hextinium
Does anyone know why this article doesn't render at all on Android? I tried in
chrome both in Mobile and desktop versions in chrome.

